# It's SO COLD THAT...



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Good grief. No fun caring for livestock in sub zero (F) weather! 

I don't have a real barn, so the girls are getting lots of extra hay and multiple servings of hot water. So far, so good - even Ditza is doing ok with her bald spots.

However, yesterday my daughter got some HOT water for them. A little sloshed on the garage floor on her way out AND "It's so cold that the hot water froze instantly on the garage floor"!!!

Holy Moly!

Now it's your turn. Finish the line "It's so cold that..."


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

"It's so cold that..."

...here in Colorado we wore t-shirts when we took our goats for a drive yesterday. (Sorry guys! But we are hurting big time for moisture if that makes you feel any better.)


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

It is so cold that... the sledge hammer I use to break the ice in the water troughs looks like it is dipped in wax seconds after I pull it out.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Damfino said:


> "It's so cold that..."
> 
> ...here in Colorado we wore t-shirts when we took our goats for a drive yesterday. (Sorry guys! But we are hurting big time for moisture if that makes you feel any better.)
> 
> View attachment 125529


It's so cold that like Damfino I went on a 2 hour rock climb/hike with my whether (i'll post pics later)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Groovy grumbles at the warm weather folks who aren't playing fair*. ;-)

It's so cold that if I went outside in a t-shirt for more than 5 minutes, my arms would be useless nubs and I'd have hypothermia!!!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

It's 55 degrees here already 10:15


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

This is the warmest day I have had in a week. Daytime high of 19! Night low is a whopping 1! Tomorrow is 7/0, Monday is 14/3, Tuesday is 18/7, then a high of 21/7 on Wednesday! (Woot!) Thursday goes back to 12/-6...

This is all of course not taking into account the wind... and the wind chill...


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Sun,blue sky, no wind and not a cloud in sight (but I've been told they'll be snow on Tues.)


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It's so cold that the molasses (yes I feed molasses) in my grain made the entire bag a solid 50# block! I had to drag 3 bags into the milk house to thaw. (There isn't that much molasses either) 

As an aside: Did you know that hot water freezes faster than cold and cold water boils faster than hot!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

boy i'm spoiled with the weather here


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm just glad I don't live in Erie, Pa. They got 63" snow over Christmas. We only got a measly 14"!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

We have ........... 0 snow haha


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> As an aside: Did you know that hot water freezes faster than cold and cold water boils faster than hot!


Only under certain conditions. I pour hot water into my troughs on really cold nights and it takes a lot longer for it to freeze so the goats have access to water for more hours (yes, I've measured and when I don't use hot water the trough is often frozen before I'm even done with chores but still steaming if I use hot water). I also find that the ice is _much_ easier to break the next morning if I used hot water the night before. So while hot water freezes faster under certain conditions, it doesn't always work that way in the real world. 

I don't know under what conditions cold water boils faster, but I've never seen it in my kitchen!

And back on topic...

"It's so cold..."

I had to plug my diesel truck in one time.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

It's so cold I used a twig to break waters


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It's so cold that Dance was waiting by the frozen water bucket this morning glaring at me.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Dance sound like my Annie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All I can say is Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

it's so cold here in AZ that my kid has a nice sun tan!








it is getting cold at night but the days are nice...he has to where a sweater most days, but the last few days ice is non existing so far I miss are normal bit of snow...so does he!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

It's so cold here,
I saw a guy riding his bike in shorts and a tank top.
And...
I am not wearing long underwear, or a long sleeve shirt under my T shirt.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

It got so cold here that the geraniums on my front porch died. Luckily the Christmas cacti & aloes & stuff are OK!







are OK.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is so cold here that we should get a good bug die off. Nice to get a break from parasites.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes, we had a lot of ticks this summer!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lets see-

It's so cold that.....

My pipes froze and split and my cellar is now an ice skating rink with 4+ inches of ice

The water is shut off so I have to stand UNDER the burst pipes with water shooting everywhere to fill buckets for the animals and then crawl up the steep steps to bring them outside.

That when I get covered in the above mentioned water, it instantly freezes and I look like Yeti.

That when my Great Pyrenees knocked over a 5 gallon bucket of water in my kitchen, the water froze on the floor. 5 feet from the wood stove.

That the water in the inside dogs water bucket, which was 3 feet from the wood stove, froze over night. In the house.

That my kitchen looks like a tack room with numerous buckets and jugs in various degrees of water/ice scattered around and on top of the wood stove to thaw or warm to be used.

That after less than 10 minutes from goat udder to house, the milk froze to slush and had to be heated on the wood stove so I could strain it and put it in the fridge!

That I have gone through 2 weeks of hay in less than a week.

That I have to feed the outside dogs extra food several times a day, especially at night. They get peanut butter and coconut oil sandwiches with cayenne powder, plus an extra feeding of kibble and a chicken leg before bed.

That the warm, soaked beet pulp freeze dries almost instantly when I scoop it out into the individual containers for each goat. Instead of freezing into a solid mass, it freezes almost like sand and is easily mixed in with their feed.

That the water in the buckets get a thick film of ice on top within a couple of minutes of leaving my house.

That the goats have to be forced out of the barn to their hay rack in order to eat. It's not that much warmer in the barn, they just think it is.

That the goats get fed inside when it's windy, instead of outside with the blistering cold wind chill.

That my damp hair (it was covered in snow and ice but started to melt a bit when I went inside for water buckets) froze immediately to the metal frame of my door and I had a heck of a time getting free. (think tongue on metal flag pole)

That one of the Alaskan Malamutes got his lip frozen to the fence, after he got a drink and pushed his muzzle thru for a pat.

That the chickens have not left their coop in days.

That I am wearing several layers of clothes inside the house just to keep warm, never mind what I wear outside! -28 the other morning, -16 this morning. Highs of 1 degree. NOT COUNTING the wind chill.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

@lotsofgoats1 that’s awful!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow. That sounds like what I imagine Alaska would be like.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Poor Lottsagoats! You had a tough winter last year too. (((((Hugs))))). Temps are the same here as there, but we have a working furnace and fewer goats and more people to do chores. And no pipe issues here. When will you get yours fixed?????


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Ha. It is not so cold here. Goat girls and I are enjoying good weather and we are several hundred miles apart. Just down south. But we are forecasting for 3 day of freezing weather before it warm back up. 43 degrees today.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Yes I went on a three hour hike with my pack goat it's that warm


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I just can’t imagine taking care of animals in that kind of cold. It takes special folks to do that. God bless you. You’re tuff


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Lets see-
> 
> It's so cold that.....
> 
> My pipes froze and split and my cellar is now an ice skating rink with 4+ inches of ice...


YIKES! That's horrible! Best of luck to you and your critters right now, as I'm sure this will be the "winter to remember".


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Good grief. No fun caring for livestock in sub zero (F) weather!
> 
> I don't have a real barn, so the girls are getting lots of extra hay and multiple servings of hot water. So far, so good - even Ditza is doing ok with her bald spots.
> 
> ...


I brought them in the house and spoiled them rotten!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

It's so cold my goats had ice on their nose hairs from their own breath and my nose freezes shut on the way to the barn...


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

It's so cold that... I am starting to lock the 4-5 most wimpy/spoiled does (and young 8 month old Geoffrey) in the lean-to at night (instead of having them spend the night outside with access to a snug, warm goat house). Because if I don't, all of them - besides sweet 'lil Midge - try to guilt me by looking puffed up, too thin and pale in the morning!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

My goats do that to me all the time!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

_it's so cold we where tying to stay cool. Sorry i'm being mean







_


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

It's so cold that I finally had to shut my kitchen window. *sigh* However, I hear we are gong to drop drastically (some have said teens) and have a wintry mix Monday. I am not in South Texas to freeze!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

@lottsagoats that is crazy! Makes me thrilled to have my much more "normal" temps! -28 makes -6 look like a cake walk!


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Yikes! And I thought sunny, with highes of 74 and lows of 60 was bad! But fear not, the “real” cold weather is coming. There are even rumors of “SNOW” falling in central FLORIDA. Will post pictures if that happens. Last time it snowed here was in the mid 70’s.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Again, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

But 70 degree's is nice.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have goat friends in Lake Wales, Fla. they said it is pretty rough when it gets bitter cold as their well water pump etc is just outside. Frozen piping and sick goats are a terrible worry in sunny Fla.

At least we know winter is cold and crappy! I feel sorry for those not able to prepare for cold!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Again, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> But 70 degree's is nice.


Yes i'm the same way


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Maureen Harmon said:


> I brought them in the house and spoiled them rotten!


I'd consider bringing them at least into the basement, but my "parole officer" has determined that livestock must stay in the designated livestock area. Only kids may come in from the cold - and I don't have any kids right now.

As for you warm weather folk, I grew up in South Texas and then Central Florida - so I hear you! However, I love the 5 seasons here: Pre-Winter, Winter, More Winter, Mud-season, and Black-Fly Season. ;-)


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Its so cold the goats havent been out in a at least two weeks. 
We choose to live in the cold, every year we know that this weather is coming yet still stay.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It’s so cold that the water buckets froze during the day.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I count my blessings when reading lottsagoats post. Down below zero the next few nights. It says it will warm up to 30 degrees high in the day in a week. Hauling water, ice buckets, goats eating the heck out of hay, and my own nose freezing shut is enough. Just SO GLAD I chose not to have kids until March - BUT - we never know what the weather fairy will bring. Wishing ALL who are kidding in these temps the best for your kids, mamas and you. Farmers are a special breed of awesome people!


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

It's so cold here that the well froze. And I mean the whole well froze. We got a new heater happily and got it finally thawed. And people think I'm weird since when I took over the farm, all goats got moved into buildings. The barn and nursery are both heated to 50°F. (Though that didn't seem to matter to the well pumps in the buildings- they still froze.) The enclosed shed is the only building not heated on our property, but only my big herd is in it currently. All the (almost) yearnings and pregnant does and kids are either in the barn or nursery. It is just to ridiculously cold to allow any animals out in this weather. I even grabbed as many of the farm cats that I could catch and threw them in the barn. (Normally they would just sleep in the hayloft, but I didn't want to risk them.) And tomorrow night is supposed to be worse!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...Your outbuildings are as warm as my basement! My poor goaties are just toughing out with their little stall, LOTS of hay, and hot water 3 times a day. Fortunately they have crazy thick coats. So far, so good. We check on them frequently and give them 500 mg vitamin c every day (1,000 mg for Ditza).

Oh - and I scored some free Christmas trees, so they are super happy snacking on those!


----------



## Belinda Preece (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm in TEXAS and it's 16 degrees this a.m.

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Dang. There are some seriously strong individuals on this forum.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

not "0" this am, but close enough. Anyway, so far all ok. The goats and the other animals don't seem to be bothered by the prolonged cold- yet more so by the neighbors fireworks last night. Had to go out and calm everyone down a bit.

Hope everyone has a great 2018! Happy New Year!


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

SeventeenFarms said:


> The goats and the other animals don't seem to be bothered by the prolonged cold- yet more so by the neighbors fireworks last night. Had to go out and calm everyone down a bit.


My neighbors started shooting off fireworks about 9pm instead of midnight. I could have done without them shooting off stuff.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

-2 here thankfully no fireworks, but the amish had a huge get together so about 30 buggies went by my window at about 1230 AM


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> I have goat friends in Lake Wales, Fla. they said it is pretty rough when it gets bitter cold as their well water pump etc is just outside. Frozen piping and sick goats are a terrible worry in sunny Fla.
> 
> At least we know winter is cold and crappy! I feel sorry for those not able to prepare for cold!


I know right? We're like "WHAT", whenever the temperature drops under 80 degrees. And tend to lose our ever loving minds when that white stuff you Northerners call FROST makes an appearance! But I have to say, that due to our high humidity, when it does get cold here the wind chill is out of control. I lived in Northern Montana and made a snow/ice slide in "short sleeves" because the cold up there is dry.

I'm totally prepared, extra hay, good shelters, heaters (if needed). I cut the water off to the barn since the horse troughs are full and each pasture has it's own pond. So BRING IT ON Mr. Winter!


----------



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

It's so cold that the moisture/vapor coming out of our roof vents froze over them and our house smelled like a septic tank!

And the moisture coming off the surface of the heated water tank formed ice crystals all around the tank!

It was -20F at 7:30 this morning, but already up to -2. It was -29 yesterday morning, so we're having a heat wave right now!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

It is so cold I had to break ice on water this morning! I live South of San Antonio Texas!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

ArborGoats said:


> -2 here thankfully no fireworks, but the amish had a huge get together so about 30 buggies went by my window at about 1230 AM


They were Buggying? They do that around here. Take out the buggies and boom boxes and have a good time!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

its so cold that.... it was daytime and i was standing on the ice in the water buckets and it still wouldn't break!!! Last night low was 26 f. Thats COLD for a Texan. Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## Noma’s Kids (Dec 30, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Good grief. No fun caring for livestock in sub zero (F) weather!
> 
> I don't have a real barn, so the girls are getting lots of extra hay and multiple servings of hot water. So far, so good - even Ditza is doing ok with her bald spots.
> 
> ...


It's goibg to snow in Florida!! At least flurries this Wednesday. I was supposed to get my twins this week but it's so stinking cold I thought they'd be best to stay with their mama a little longer. In nervous about doing all the right things already, getting them now I'd be a wreck. Lol. Now it's time for someone else. "It's so cold that..."


----------



## Noma’s Kids (Dec 30, 2017)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> its so cold that.... it was daytime and i was standing on the ice in the water buckets and it still wouldn't break!!! Last night low was 26 f. Thats COLD for a Texan. Happy New Year!!!!!


Did you have skates on. Lol.


----------



## Noma’s Kids (Dec 30, 2017)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Lets see-
> 
> It's so cold that.....
> 
> ...


You win. You're my hero. Holy cow!


----------



## Noma’s Kids (Dec 30, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Wow...Your outbuildings are as warm as my basement! My poor goaties are just toughing out with their little stall, LOTS of hay, and hot water 3 times a day. Fortunately they have crazy thick coats. So far, so good. We check on them frequently and give them 500 mg vitamin c every day (1,000 mg for Ditza).
> 
> Oh - and I scored some free Christmas trees, so they are super happy snacking on those!


Would baby kids eat Christmas trees or are they too young? They will be 8 weeks.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Noma's Kids said:


> Would baby kids eat Christmas trees or are they too young? They will be 8 weeks.


You can try. I gave some to all my goats tonight. The big herd liked them. Some of the mama does ate them- most of the babies sniffed them and just used it as a distraction to eat off mamas. The mama does are weaning a couple kids- but I'm leaving them together another couple weeks til it warms up. It's too cold to wean right now- temp here is -19°F with a wind chill of -25. It's freezing!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It gets down to 9 here tonight. Coldest it's been in several years.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It's so cold that the molasses in the feed froze and I had to use an axe to break chunks off to feed. (Molasses in January type thing). It's 4* F right now and still snowing!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Its so cold that while walking in between buildings (whoever designed that obviously never experienced a winter in New England) at school our faces freeze.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

It's so cold that I've only now defrosted from our -35 (without wind). 

I'm just thankful I don't live about 50 miles more south, they were the coldest place on EARTH for New Years day, @-45.....yes, without wind. *dramatic music*

It's also (been) so cold that it feels like a heat wave, now that we are in positive digits of high teens.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Sparklesms said:


> It's so cold that the moisture/vapor coming out of our roof vents froze over them and our house smelled like a septic tank!


 That really is the worst isn't it? I've fought that battle several times too. I finally just went and stuck heat tape down into the vents.

It may look completely ******* having extension cords hanging off my roof but much preferred to the alternative.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Lstein said:


> It's so cold that I've only now defrosted from our -35 (without wind).
> 
> I'm just thankful I don't live about 50 miles more south, they were the coldest place on EARTH for New Years day, @-45.....yes, without wind. *dramatic music*
> 
> It's also (been) so cold that it feels like a heat wave, now that we are in positive digits of high teens.


My brotherinlaw and sister lives outside of Hettinger. I'm glad I live in the other side of South Dakota! My brother said all of the waterers froze for the cows, even with the heaters in them.

We had a heat wave last night- it got to above 0!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

It is so cold that 7 degrees was a heat wave and I was sweating doing chores this morning!


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

It's so cold here my hens are laying freeze-dried eggs. The heat cable on their water pipe died, which let the pipe freeze and push out a couple of nipples. So I spent 3 hours yesterday sitting in the chicken tractor dismantling the water system and replacing the heat cable. The goats are taking it all in stride as long as I use my handy hatchet and chop holes in the ice in their water buckets a few times a day.

Today was our first day above freezing since Saturday. It was nice to get out in the sunshine like the goats and soak up some natural heat.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's so cold that ducks are freezing in ponds and kittens are freezing to boat docks! 
Seriously... saw both of those in local news the past few days. Will say that all victims I heard of survived!


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

well, now a blizzard to top things off! 2' drifts and 40mph+ wind and it isnt even half way over. Seems goats are taking a snow day in their shelters- nothing seems to bother them. I hope it stays that way. Will be checking on everyone every hour or two. Course I have a horse that "noses " open his window on the wind side of the stable so I have to shovel snow out of his stall - hes a character! Tomorrow the temp is to drop even lower with below 0 wind chills through Saturday.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup. Blizzarding here too. Br-r-r-r-r-r-rrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think we're supposed to get snow Monday. Ugh I hate snow


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...I love snow. But I am SO over the sub-zero temps! It's too cold to snowshoe or sled or hike! I can't even let my 4-H kids outside to dispel all their extra energy. *sigh*


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I remember this game lol:

It's so cold when I whistled for my goats the sound froze as it left my mouth. I had to build a fire and thaw it to finish calling them. 

It's so cold we had to thaw the sunshine ...


----------



## The Goat Whisperer (Jul 31, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> Good grief. No fun caring for livestock in sub zero (F) weather!
> 
> I don't have a real barn, so the girls are getting lots of extra hay and multiple servings of hot water. So far, so good - even Ditza is doing ok with her bald spots.
> 
> ...


Feed them shreded beet pulp to keep them warm it creates a lot of body heat with lots of water (hot water will freeze faster than cold)


----------



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

It's so cold here that I am heating bricks in my oven to tuck in with the goats....and I found out that hot water does not freeze faster than cold water...in fact they both froze up in about 1 hour with our 40 mph winds and 5 degree temp.....this is awful, but at least no snow here in West Virginia


----------



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

ArborGoats said:


> This is the warmest day I have had in a week. Daytime high of 19! Night low is a whopping 1! Tomorrow is 7/0, Monday is 14/3, Tuesday is 18/7, then a high of 21/7 on Wednesday! (Woot!) Thursday goes back to 12/-6...
> 
> This is all of course not taking into account the wind... and the wind chill...


This sounds like what we are getting in WV...the wind is awful....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry you all are going through that, hopefully it ends soon and you'll get a warm up. We've been dry here, but it's been bitterly cold. It's currently 12 here and feels like 0. Most of the schools around us have closed due to wind chill threat, so I'm sure my kids may not have school tomorrow. 
We're supposed to finally be in the upper 30s on Sunday - it can't get here fast enough!


----------



## smlovig (Apr 19, 2017)

It's so cold that we only dare to take off our gloves to warm our hands on their udders (poor things). We use bucket heaters in big rubber troughs for their waters, yet there was an inch of thick frost around the rim this morning.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

According to our meteorologist, it's so cold in Miami, Fla. that iguanas are falling out of the trees. (At 1:45 am, that struck me as funny, but, poor iguanas!)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

No warmth here until Monday. Supposed be uber bitter c-c-c-c-cold now the "Bomb Cyclone" has passed.

Hopefully this will kill off the ticks and black flies for next spring and summer!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm happy we don't have anymore flies! But, why are spiders still making webs? Grrrr


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

It's so cold that I got bit by a freaking mosquito last night! What the heck!? It's been unseasonably warm out here, and no precipitation in months. Can't even get a burn permit yet to get rid of all these dang tumbleweeds... :/


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

it's so cold that fancy is shivering in controllably and the warmest the barn has been today was 2 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Old Post Farm said:


> it's so cold that fancy is shivering in controllably and the warmest the barn has been today was 2 degrees Fahrenheit


Even though she is full grown I would have her in the house if she was mine. But she wouldn't be shivering here 65 degrees. Brrrrrr


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wind chill today is -26 F. Bleh!


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> Good grief. No fun caring for livestock in sub zero (F) weather!
> 
> I don't have a real barn, so the girls are getting lots of extra hay and multiple servings of hot water. So far, so good - even Ditza is doing ok with her bald spots.
> 
> ...


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> Good grief. No fun caring for livestock in sub zero (F) weather!
> 
> I don't have a real barn, so the girls are getting lots of extra hay and multiple servings of hot water. So far, so good - even Ditza is doing ok with her bald spots.
> 
> ...


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

It's so cold that when I went to the pasture this morning, the goats were in pairs, propped against one another to keep from falling over. Now that's cold. ( You didn't say it had to be true did you) Lol - 20 degrees will make you prop if you are in the south.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Lets see-
> 
> It's so cold that.....
> 
> ...


Hahahahahaha....good read! Sorry for laughing but I feel your pain as we are not far off from your temps! My chickens have not left the coop for days either....and neither do the goats leave their shed. The ducks, however, are dumb enough to stay outside instead of in their nice hay filled house. Although when the wind chill brought us to -27 degrees, most went in lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's a heat wave today! We actually got up to around 42 degrees! First day we've been above freezing temps since Christmas Eve. 
We're on the start now of a roller coaster forecast, mid week in the 50s, maybe even low 60s! Upper 20's next weekend, and then back up and down again in the 30s-50s. Oh mother nature... 
Only thing I'm thinking is... halleluiah! a break from breaking ice on buckets for a while lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm petrified of SP....I really need to start vaccinating if the weather is gonna be this nuts.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Groovy- sorry to tell you, but this cold is not going to put a dent in the ticks/skeeters and such. The weather was warm, then it suddenly got cold after the snow. Those little nasties are nestled comfortably under the leaves and snow and safe from this horrible cold. Major bummer.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> I'm petrified of SP....I really need to start vaccinating if the weather is gonna be this nuts.


Ok, what is SP? Sudden pneumonia


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Silent pneumonia I think.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, Silent pneumonia. I worry this year because it went suddenly cold with wind chills down to -27...they do have shelter but it's hard to keep draft free with gusting wind in a small shelter.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

In keeping with my previous post about my chickens laying freeze-dried eggs...


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

It's so cold I had to were a long sleeve shirt on.........90% chance of snow tonight


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Groovy- sorry to tell you, but this cold is not going to put a dent in the ticks/skeeters and such. The weather was warm, then it suddenly got cold after the snow. Those little nasties are nestled comfortably under the leaves and snow and safe from this horrible cold. Major bummer.


Booooo! Booooooooo! Bad bugs!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The goats' water didn't freeze last night for the first time in weeks.


----------



## Somechicksgoats (Aug 14, 2017)

Here in Idaho, it's warm enough we are getting rain on top of snow, so lots of wet yuck!! We need the water for my hay in the spring so I'm trying not to complain, but wet everything during the day and then freezing temps at night make getting ready for kidding difficult!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my first snow this year!!! I know, not much but enough to make the ground white!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's so cold that... it feels like spring time! 60 degrees! Sun is shining, beautiful! Tomorrow rain moves in but another day in the 60s. But then the roller coaster ride on Friday.... 50 dropping to freezing - we're expecting some ice and snow. Not as bad as other areas, but still it's enough to keep an eye on. 
It's really a roller coaster forecast for the next 2 weeks... But this is Kentucky, and we have a saying here...
If you don't like the weather, wait 10 minutes and it will change lol Doesn't mean for the better though!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It's so NOT cold that at 30 degrees my goats and chickens are finally coming out of the barns!!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

It's so cold that....... I can no longer tease you guys about my warm weather. I was 35 degrees today with 3" of snow and it is now snowing again. This is probably "warm" to some of you. The first snow of the season.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha...35 is t shirt weather lolol congrats on your dusting of snow


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

May I correct you. This is t-shirt weather


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahahaha, that is swimsuit weather


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

lol here 25 is t shirt weather


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I can continue teasing now. Woke up to this.


----------



## Mary B. (Jan 10, 2018)

LOL goat girls make up your mind, it is 72 degrees here, I can't play:cooldude:


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I wish the weather could make up it's mind. 72 degrees, were are you?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So I forgot to let a trickle of warm water run in all my sinks yesterday while at work. Came home to all the water frozen. Thankfully, after running a couple space heaters and opening all the faucets; I was able to get all the pipes open again after a few hours. 

A balming -15 out. "Why do I live where it hurts to breathe?"


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Roller coaster here. Went from 2 solid weeks of below zero with a solid snow pack to 50 degrees with rain and fog. There's an ice storm tomorrow and then back down into the freezer. I'm getting whiplash from pulling layers on and off!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It is crazy weather. Today we have the rain and warmer air...tomorrow ice I think.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We had below freezing temps starting Christmas eve and lasted 2 weeks, many days high in the teens and lows in single digits, crazy weather. Our average high is 41 this time of year.
Started warming up finally on Sunday, and the last 2 days we were in the 60s! Yesterday was gorgeous despite rain in the morning. 
50s overnight, and 57 at 7am! Temp has been dropping all morning, noon now and 33 feels like 29! Rainy, windy, and miserable. Expecting freezing rain and snow to move in soon. 
They cancelled school today. IMO probably should have had early release or 1/2 day at least, but the kids have a Non Traditional Instructional day, so they will do assignments (mostly on line) and it will count as a school day.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey, does anybody know all the active mods there are now?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It's mostly just Pam and Karen now. But Jill, Nancy, and Cathy come on occasionally.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Back to the icebox here too! 55* F at midnight, 50 at 8 am, 35 at 9am! Winter, gotta love it! (Or not)


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Ugh we hit 0 for a little bit....now back to -2 and dropping.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's 28 here, wind chill is 22. Thankfully it stayed warm enough that we missed a majority of the freezing rain/sleet. Getting a little snow now, but it's really windy.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow. Bummer. But I know life is hectic...I go months without posting!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> Back to the icebox here too! 55* F at midnight, 50 at 8 am, 35 at 9am! Winter, gotta love it! (Or not)


I vote not lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We are getting hit with snow. Went out and did a quick shovel around the house to get rid of ice and wet snow. Will just have to deal with powdery snow tomorrow. Definitely back in the deep freeze.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, we are supposed to get snow tomorrow too. Oh well, I just hope it starts getting better by March this year...not May!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh so you get the "wonderful" spring snow in May too.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

May? Wow...I thought we were bad going into mid April! I have pics of biddings in April with 2 feet of snow still on the ground.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

Within the week and a few days, we went from below 0 to mid 60's yesterday, snow to rain; in a nutshell from a foot of snow to a foot of mud! Wonder what we will get this coming week!

I gave my girls the x-mas tree as a treat, so at least they are happy things, chomping away, despite it all!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Annnnnnnnnnnnd the barn is flooded. My furbies were wading around in an inch or two of water. Not a dry spot anywhere. Spent 2 hours cleaning up. installing pallets and filling in holes with random pieces of wood.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Lstein said:


> Ugh we hit 0 for a little bit....now back to -2 and dropping.


Same here. Miss the warm weather we had last weekend. It might have only been in the low 30s but it's better than this negative stuff.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnnd the barn is flooded. My furbies were wading around in an inch or two of water. Not a dry spot anywhere. Spent 2 hours cleaning up. installing pallets and filling in holes with random pieces of wood.


Ugh, sorry about that  My little barn used to get muddy, I thankfully don't have any more problems with my new barn that's on higher ground.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

In the time it took me to clean-up and come in for breakfast the temps dropped 10 degrees and are continuing to drop. 

Holy freezing mess, Batman!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Indoor Ice rink?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Your cute round faced fuzzy goat does not look impressed. I love your lamanchas! Is the black one sticking out her tongue? She doesn't look impressed either! 

So sorry you are having the freezing, flooding mess.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh my gosh! Looks like you need some truck loads of sand/dirt to build it up. We did that and what a difference!
Yes, we had snow on the ground May 1st....it didn't snow but we still had some small piles around .....I think that should be against the law lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

groovyoldlady said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnnd the barn is flooded. My furbies were wading around in an inch or two of water. Not a dry spot anywhere. Spent 2 hours cleaning up. installing pallets and filling in holes with random pieces of wood.


Oh no I am so sorry!! What a mess for sure from those pics. Any way you can build up the floor? We had a mild flood in our barn years ago when we were still in the process of building it (we have a small creek that runs through our property floods a couple of times a year, but seldom threatens the barn).
I didn't have any dirt, or anything that I could use, so I ended up digging up the floor, and putting pieces of wood from trees we'd cut down, Raised the floor about 6" and did the same thing with the cattle panel shelter, and so far so good. No more issues with flooding or water pooling.

As for weather, it's been very cold today, but I haven't gone outside at all. My husband and son tended to the goats today so I could do so much needed cleaning in the house. My bedroom was a disaster area, and I'd put it off long enough lol
Currently almost 6pm and 17 degrees, going to drop down to 10. Upper 30s tomorrow, then I guess more snow in the evening, and bitterly cold on Tues. Then some relief from the cold!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

And we're back to freezing temps. Ugh.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

wifeof1 said:


> Indoor Ice rink?


The last time one of my goats tried to ice skate she ended belly up with her legs flailing in the air. So we discourage acrobatics on the ice. ;-)



Goats Rock said:


> Your cute round faced fuzzy goat does not look impressed. I love your lamanchas! Is the black one sticking out her tongue? She doesn't look impressed either!
> 
> So sorry you are having the freezing, flooding mess.


They weren't impressed at all. I didn't realize it was flooded until morning - and I don't think they laid down all night. Then their breakfast was postponed for a couple of hours while I did trouble shooting. I can't tell if Ditza's tongue is out or not, but it wouldn't surprise me...



NyGoatMom said:


> Oh my gosh! Looks like you need some truck loads of sand/dirt to build it up. We did that and what a difference!
> Yes, we had snow on the ground May 1st....it didn't snow but we still had some small piles around .....I think that should be against the law lol





HoosierShadow said:


> Oh no I am so sorry!! What a mess for sure from those pics. Any way you can build up the floor? We had a mild flood in our barn years ago when we were still in the process of building it (we have a small creek that runs through our property floods a couple of times a year, but seldom threatens the barn).
> I didn't have any dirt, or anything that I could use, so I ended up digging up the floor, and putting pieces of wood from trees we'd cut down, Raised the floor about 6" and did the same thing with the cattle panel shelter, and so far so good. No more issues with flooding or water pooling.
> 
> As for weather, it's been very cold today, but I haven't gone outside at all. My husband and son tended to the goats today so I could do so much needed cleaning in the house. My bedroom was a disaster area, and I'd put it off long enough lol
> Currently almost 6pm and 17 degrees, going to drop down to 10. Upper 30s tomorrow, then I guess more snow in the evening, and bitterly cold on Tues. Then some relief from the cold!


This is only the second time in 7 years it has flooded in the stall. We had such a sudden warm up and tons of rain. Most of the time it is nice and dry inside! I did a temporary fix by installing pallets for them to stand on.

By evening, the temps had dropped drastically and the worst of the water had dried up. I was worried they'd be too cold with all that air going under them. So I pulled the pallets and put down a thick layer of bedding. Seems ok now.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

were back to freezing temps.... the cold front came in early yesterday morning and todays low was 19 and high is 39.I hate the cold.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> were back to freezing temps.... the cold front came in early yesterday morning and todays low was 19 and high is 39.I hate the cold.


My normal temps lately have been in the negatives for the nights and it's been around 0 and single digits for the last couple weeks during the day.








 We are in a minor heatwave now. Yes, for me in South Dakota, 30 is a heatwave. It might even get all the way to 34!! I'm excited to actually see the Sun!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We've got snow again. ️ I think we're at about 3 inches now.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

wow Im glad i live in Texas....Not South Dakota:7up:


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

its so cold that... the milk froze right out of the udder as it hit the milk pail.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

singinggoatgirl said:


> its so cold that... the milk froze right out of the udder as it hit the milk pail.


Omg!!!!! I'd be miserable there


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Omg!!!!! I'd be miserable there


It's now a lovely 50F day. At least it doesn't stay that cold for very long at any time.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

I hate Blizzards... The cold is horrible, the 6-?? inches of snow is worse. And the wind non-stop blowing it everywhere is driving me crazy. I got stuck in the nursery earlier because the wind blew the snow in front of the door! And I wasn't even in there for more than 20 mins.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

It’s so cold that I let my pregnant girls out for a while today (they haven’t been out in a couple days due to cold and non-stop snow) and when bringing them back in I noticed something frozen in Nelli’s tail fur and around her rear. I honseslty can’t tell if it’s urine or if she had mucous leaking. Single digits with negative real feels.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

This is a pic from Feb 1st....then a few days ago, walking my chickens...I think summer came early


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

spidy1 said:


> This is a pic from Feb 1st....then a few days ago, walking my chickens...I think summer came early
> View attachment 127449
> View attachment 127450


Summer came early!? We never got a winter!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

so far we haven't realy ether, but we are sapose to get a good size storm this weekend...we will see


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I heard that there is going to be snow-lots of it on Wed.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Just let me know where you want the snow sent, and I'll be happy to send you some. We got 3-4 inches in the last few days and we are supposed to get another 3-4 or more tonight. I'm sick of snow. Someone else send me your nice weather...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL, we just got our addition weather proof so you can send it here!!!!!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Mmhyronimus said:


> View attachment 127517
> 
> Just let me know where you want the snow sent, and I'll be happy to send you some. We got 3-4 inches in the last few days and we are supposed to get another 3-4 or more tonight. I'm sick of snow. Someone else send me your nice weather...


I'm with you. These frigid temps again and the constant snowing the last few days is getting old. At least it hasn't been crazy windy too I guess.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Korita said:


> I'm with you. These frigid temps again and the constant snowing the last few days is getting old. At least it hasn't been crazy windy too I guess.


Agreed. I told Hubby as long as the wind doesn't blow I could stand the white crap. But I'd rather it was 30 or so instead of negative numbers.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Yes! My face almost instantly freezes when I go outside. (I don’t know what happened. I got past my mid-twenties and suddenly I can’t take the cold as well )

It’s starting to drift a good amount here already and school is 2 hours late tomorrow. I’m guessing you guys might too since we’re in the same blob of crap lol Now would be the time one of my gals goes into labor because if the wind picks up anymore I’ll get snowed in if I’m in there longer than 30-45 minutes with the way the snow drifts up against the door. Then again..... I’d be fine with that. Stuck all night with my goats and babies. Ok


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

I wanted to share this but wasn't sure where to put it. Seems like a good place in a thread about the cold weather...

My girls are starting to kid and this past week has still been highs below freezing and overnight lows near ten degrees here in southern Illinois. I went to the auction and bought 30 straw bales piled them around the entire kidding pen 3 deep on edge so there's zero draft in there. I also got this heat lamp from premier:
https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/prima-heat-lamp?cat_id=132

A little pricey but its tough pretty much indestructible and safe. I hung it out there from the rafters about 2 feet from the floor in the corner. Had our first set of twins today and it took them less than an hour to find the corner with the lamp in it for their 1st post-meal nap. They are loving life looking warm not hunched and piled like some kids I've had in cold weather in the past.

Just wanted to share that... unfortunately we started out the year with 2 boys  .. but they are cute little spotted guys and healthy


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Korita said:


> Yes! My face almost instantly freezes when I go outside. (I don't know what happened. I got past my mid-twenties and suddenly I can't take the cold as well )
> 
> It's starting to drift a good amount here already and school is 2 hours late tomorrow. I'm guessing you guys might too since we're in the same blob of crap lol Now would be the time one of my gals goes into labor because if the wind picks up anymore I'll get snowed in if I'm in there longer than 30-45 minutes with the way the snow drifts up against the door. Then again..... I'd be fine with that. Stuck all night with my goats and babies. Ok


I have 1 goat left to kid- and she was bought pregnant so she is a complete mystery. Plus she is an Oberhasli and I'm used to my Nubians and Boers and crosses. I hope she doesn't go into labor tonight. She is a FF and she is completely antisocial. 
I doubt we will have school called off or even late. The Basketball game just got done at the school 45 min ago. They didn't call that off. They should have since you can't see more than 100ft. It's started to blow now- but only 10-15 mph. When I get off at midnight, the roads are gonna suck.  Luckily, I brought the truck and it has 4w drive.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

jaycee said:


> I wanted to share this but wasn't sure where to put it. Seems like a good place in a thread about the cold weather...
> 
> My girls are starting to kid and this past week has still been highs below freezing and overnight lows near ten degrees here in southern Illinois. I went to the auction and bought 30 straw bales piled them around the entire kidding pen 3 deep on edge so there's zero draft in there. I also got this heat lamp from premier:
> https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/prima-heat-lamp?cat_id=132
> ...


Be careful with the heat lamps and the straw. We had a barn not far from us go up in flames from one. The day that happened, when I was doing chores, I had a bulb explode. The goats were in the opposite side of the pen luckily. I was glad I was in the building so I could unplug it before it started to do more than smoke. I had to clean broken glass from the pen. I pulled all my heating lamps down after that.  It worried me too much and I don't have any kids under a week old now. I just keep my buildings heated for the most part.

Also- your kids are gorgeous! Wish mine were that colorful!


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Mmhyronimus said:


> Be careful with the heat lamps and the straw. We had a barn not far from us go up in flames from one. The day that happened, when I was doing chores, I had a bulb explode. The goats were in the opposite side of the pen luckily. I was glad I was in the building so I could unplug it before it started to do more than smoke. I had to clean broken glass from the pen. I pulled all my heating lamps down after that.  It worried me too much and I don't have any kids under a week old now. I just keep my buildings heated for the most part.
> 
> Also- your kids are gorgeous! Wish mine were that colorful!


Thanks for that word of warning. I have had a pretty close call as well. It was not a heat lamp but I nearly burned my barn down using a drop light to work on my tractor. I was disconnecting the fuel line from under the gas tank and had a rubber water-pan full of dripping gas as well as gas all down my arms saturating both sleeves when I bumped the drop-light and it cracked and shot a spark into the open pan of gasoline... it ignited the entire tractor and somehow miraculously not me laying under it covered in gas. It incinerated the tractor ($2000 worth of electrical wiring damage) and the flames were licking the ceiling of my two story barn but I managed to put it out with a water hose after several minutes of fighting it. My wife made me double my life insurance when I came into the house looking like Wile E Coyote after a dynamite plan gone awry. 

So .. thats why I was impressed with this particular light because there's no way to contact the bulb its very sturdy... that or I'm too stupid to learn from my own mistakes. The real issue is that we had 3 mild winters in a row and it lulled me into thinking kidding in early February was a good idea. Previously I have waited until later in the month or March.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It's warming up around here some, finally


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Brrrrrr


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

A very sad 0 degrees here.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Snow and rain and ice this weekend. 

I actually don't mind snow, but ours hasn't been nice this year. The rain and ice make it no fun to ski or snow shoe and crossing the driveway to the goat pen means taking your life in your hands. Maybe I should replace my chore boots with ice skates. ;-)

However, I AM glad that loooooooooooong stretch of zero degree (F) is over!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Damfino said:


> "It's so cold that..."
> 
> ...here in Colorado we wore t-shirts when we took our goats for a drive yesterday. (Sorry guys! But we are hurting big time for moisture if that makes you feel any better.)
> 
> View attachment 125529


Okay the goat cart is awesome lol - nothing else


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

My turn, it's so -c-o-l-d-, windy that it moved our 18ft cargo trailer 4 feet off it's blocks and back into a dirt mound! darn these gail force winds! 50mph  thank goodness for hurricane proof barns! at least the temps aren't to bad mid 50s


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah glad me and my goaties dont deal with that lol.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

spidy1 said:


> My turn, it's so -c-o-l-d-, windy that it moved our 18ft cargo trailer 4 feet off it's blocks and back into a dirt mound! darn these gail force winds! 50mph  thank goodness for hurricane proof barns! at least the temps aren't to bad mid 50s


We get those too. The electric co. Shuts our power off in case the wires snap off. So it's Amish living for a few days til they can check the lines. Then a semi gets blown over once a year and so it shuts drown the road.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

So, we had several lovely warmish days in the 40's (ºF). We had bare ground showing. It was soooooooo nice. Then, BAM - 2 heavy, wet snow storms in the scope of a week.

Here's some delightful *cough* pics out our bedroom door. The snow line you see is eye level for me. *sigh*


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I feel you Groovy, We went through the same thing over in NH. The goats started to shed now they are freezing


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is that drifting or actual snow fall? I see you have another one coming next week.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

eeek! That's a lot of snow!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

No complaining here!!! It has dropped in the low 30s at night and for us that's cold lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Is that drifting or actual snow fall? I see you have another one coming next week.


Well, I'd LOVE to tell you that was the actual snowfall because I am dramatic like that. But it is the snow that cascaded off our roof. However, between the two storms the actual layer you will fall through without snowshoes is about 3 feet high - and the banks from the snowplows and our snowblower are WAY higher.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It's finally starting to feel like spring here. We had several inches of snow earlier in the week, but now it's nice and sunny out


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

The snow is about 27' and we will be getting another foot on monday. I cant wait for spring


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goatzrule said:


> The snow is about 27' and we will be getting another foot on monday. I cant wait for spring


I'd click "Like", but I don't.

COME ON, SPRING!!!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

We had some nicer weather and actually hit 55 a couple days ago. But then today we got hit with high winds and sleet. Everything is covered in ice  

I’ve been working in the barn this week tearing down old crap and working on my new goat pens. Being it’s freezing out and I don’t want to walk to the house in the cold wind, I just peed in the barn (on some bedding that is getting scooped out of course). Sorry if TMI but I’m a farm girl lol So anyway, it’s so cold that..... it froze right away  Bbbrrrrrrrrr HURRY UP SPRING!!!!! Oh and Mother Nature: go home, you’re drunk.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Not too bad for 11 at night!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Korita said:


> We had some nicer weather and actually hit 55 a couple days ago. But then today we got hit with high winds and sleet. Everything is covered in ice
> 
> I've been working in the barn this week tearing down old crap and working on my new goat pens. Being it's freezing out and I don't want to walk to the house in the cold wind, I just peed in the barn (on some bedding that is getting scooped out of course). Sorry if TMI but I'm a farm girl lol So anyway, it's so cold that..... it froze right away  Bbbrrrrrrrrr HURRY UP SPRING!!!!! Oh and Mother Nature: go home, you're drunk.


Oh my... you are killing me! That was too funny!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

You’re killing me with that 72 degrees at 11 at night! Not fair  Maybe I need to suck it up and move south ha ha


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yeah...I tend to brag too much about my weather! Lol I am one of those people that just cannot handle cold!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

New-Goat-Mom, you are just plain evil. It's going to be 7ºF here tonight!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

This weather is so screwed up I'm starting to worry if we'll ever have stable weather again! Whew!
Our grass is green and growing, daffodils bloomed a few weeks ago, trees all have buds and spring is in the air. But mother nature isn't getting the memo with the weather! 
I sure hope it improves soon, this weather is very depressing!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

We were supposed to have another nor'easter but only got a little snow. I would like to put a weight in the back of my truck still before the end of the season. Was fishtailing pretty bad in traffic even with the little bit of slush we had. Hopefully that was the end of winter


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Say it with me now: 

"NO MORE SNOW! NO MORE SNOW!! NO MORE SNOW!!! NO MORE SNOW!!!!"

:dreams:


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Say it with me now:
> 
> "NO MORE SNOW! NO MORE SNOW!! NO MORE SNOW!!! NO MORE SNOW!!!!"
> 
> :dreams:


Can we limit the rain down a bit too? I know I'm gonna love it come summer when I need pasture to grow but I almost need a boat to get to our barn. We have had almost nonstop rain for 4 days. Yes, I'm glad it's not the snow, but much more of this and I'm gonna need scuba gear to go feed animals...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oy...sorry you're getting flooded!!!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

It's so cold my open Oberhasli Doe has gone into season. This girl is 5 years old and NEVER cycled in March.
Like clockwork Sept. Thru Feb.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They said the storm that rolled in last night would be snow and rain. But it's pretty much just rain - and now, THUNDER! Huzzah! Welcome spring!

The snow? She is melting!!!!!!!!!!!:7up:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It's snowing here, right now and 50+ mph winds! At 5 am it was 57* F. Crazy weather.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> It's snowing here, right now and 50+ mph winds! At 5 am it was 57* F. Crazy weather.


Oh NO! (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We saw a little snow flying but not much. There was an EF1 tornado in Grove City, OH yesterday.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

We froze again. sigh. Last week, it was in the 70s. 2 weeks ago, we had 3 tornadoes within a 2 hour drive of our house, one of which was only 3 miles away.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I wish we could have some snow or even just some rain. We've been dry as a bone all winter and we'll be feeling it badly in a month or two if we don't get some moisture soon.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I dreamed about a tornado, but we didn't have one. What we did have was a boatload of rain which melted a bit of snow. Then we had thunder. Then we had CRAZY high winds and c-c-c-cold temps. Winter is trying to give us one last ugly shot this week!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

GAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Its 78 here in alabama hot and gonna rain...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fun!


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

groovyoldlady said:


> GAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!
> View attachment 130376


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

If it’s any consolation at least you are not swimming in mud like we are today. Goats hanging in the barn and peeing and pooping like mad.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We had fairly warm weather today, but it was really windy. Its supposed to rain tomorrow.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

the weather channel said "air snow that* wont* stick" ha! we got about 2 inches of snow with a high (at my house) of 34. but the snow did start melting some what . last week was a high of 55 so this is freezing. i also just pasteurized some milk and just stuck it out side to cool since it is the coldest thing next to the freezer (which doesn't have enough room in it)


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

We got flurries of snow yesterday! While I was out building our new fence.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Snow again, on the mud. But at least, NO FLIES!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Snow again, on the mud. But at least, NO FLIES!


No flies is a really GOOD thing. I love spring, but I loathe biting insects!


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Who wants to switch places for the weekend?








6-12 INCHES OF SNOW and 50 MPH WIND GUSTS.
Great- I have kids due and we are going to get a blizzard.   And all of my does are FF!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I LOVE the Dakotas. But this weather report, plus Lstein's talk of the extreme cold while kidding in April will have me staying in comparably balmy Maine!

(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, sounds like winter is really not wanting to go away! 
All joking aside, I've had healthier and stronger kids born when it's zero outside and 20*F in the barn than kids born when it's 60*F. 
Sending you good thoughts for successful kidding during your storm!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Mmhyronimus said:


> Who wants to switch places for the weekend?
> View attachment 130647
> 
> 6-12 INCHES OF SNOW and 50 MPH WIND GUSTS.
> ...


I'm still hoping that this is just going to end up being rain lol, idk if its the same storm or not but we have been getting a similar forcast. Idk if I can stand to see snow again!


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Lstein said:


> I'm still hoping that this is just going to end up being rain lol, idk if its the same storm or not but we have been getting a similar forcast. Idk if I can stand to see snow again!


It's the same storm. You get hit before I do. My Brother is southof Hettinger and he has been growling nonstop since he is calving.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

wow, that sounds bad, the wind here is around 50-70mph its not to cold but the WIND...it wont let up... GRRRRRRRR!!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Well, I put the long underwear away, and it kept turning back to winter. So I'm keeping them out so the nice temps will come back to stay.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

tornado warning in effect plus sever thunder and hail storms






















the last two pictures are of my green house with started seeds that are now destroyed
3 inch diameter hail balls


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Old Post Farm said:


> tornado warning in effect plus sever thunder and hail storms
> View attachment 131872
> View attachment 131873
> View attachment 131874
> ...


Holy Moly! That's just WRONG! Stay safe!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just WOW!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm feeling the frustration also








The wind picked it up and moved it up a 3 foot ledge.
And my kitchen is full of tomatoe plants every night.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Good grief what next locusts??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Terrible!


----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 13, 2018)

Man, y'all should come up here for a stint. It is 82F with a slight breeze, The pool has been open since march, goats sun bathing in the green grass... 
I mean, its the life! LOL


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Sitting in the car line at school, my car said it was 97. It's going to be a long hot summer.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We got up to the mid 90s last week. Ugh. It's freakin May right now


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Not sure why yall are complaining about the warm weather. It could be cold.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

What I always say during our brief bouts of winter is I wish summer would get here so I can gripe about the heat instead of the cold!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Awww i am so so sorry! I can completely understand that pain! This winter it snowed 16 inches here almost overnight... i had just planted my winter garden in my hoop house and the plastic gave way plus it made it so much worse for me that my houseplants were all in there too. I lost several huge plants that i cannot replace. I did cry over that. Big crocogator tears. I just remember sittin in the snow cryin at my hoop house as i tried to save any of those plants. One was a nun orchid that i got when husbands grandmother left this world and two more were huge peace lilies that i took home with me after my dad left this world.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Goatzrule said:


> Not sure why yall are complaining about the warm weather. It could be cold.


That's true lol. But I want spring weather, not summer


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ugh I'm dreaming of the day i can say this!!!! I hate hot weather!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ick, no. I hate the cold. I will NEVER, EVER complain about the heat.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm trying to pretend that I am starting to get used to the high humidity and 90's (F). We have had 21 days in the 90's so far this summer. I cannot pretend I'm used to the flies, though!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so over these 90 degree days. Shouldn't have them in Ohio.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Bring on the pumpkins!!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Yes fall! my favorite season. perfect mix of summer and winter, YAY!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

just PLEASE stop the rain!!! I keep telling the weather "this is AZ it's not sapose to rain for 4 MONTHS STRAIT!!!"


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Spidy1, and here we have had the opposite problem all summer! We desperately NEED rain, we've had to downsize the cows quite a bit because of our lack of grass, and our remaining cows are on the thin side, whereas last year they were slick and fat... The cattle market is SUPER low as well, so it's been hard selling the cows, and we are going to have to butcher a very nice 2 year old heifer because of that.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Youll love the heat until you live in the deep south or out west....the humidity and bugs gah.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

So true!!! Lovebugs i hate them!! They swarm all around you and stick to your vehicle!! The humidity ick


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Gah love bugs, gnats, mosquitoes, and huge black flies.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

It's hot and humid and buggy here in Maine too. But the leaves are starting to turn gold and red, promising chilly days in the future!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL Hot in maine  what 65 hahahahah J/.k :haha::haha::truck::goatrun:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

MadCatX said:


> LOL Hot in maine  what 65 hahahahah J/.k :haha::haha::truck::goatrun:


OK, Mr. Smarty Pants. We've had several days (actually, LOTS of severals!) of high 80's or mid 90's this summer with very high humidity. And we don't have AC 'cause Mainahs are tough ole birds!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Hahah that's awesome - naw we heard yall were getting some warm weather up yonder.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

MadCatX said:


> Hahah that's awesome - naw we heard yall were getting some warm weather up yonder.


 Of course it got chilly last night and the high today is only 73 F. It is sunny and cool and dry and PERFECT.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Of course it got chilly last night and the high today is only 73 F. It is sunny and cool and dry and PERFECT.


Jerk. Thatisallnow. ;(.

I think even the chickens beans a schweaty right now. I know mine are.... and i dont even HAVE beans... Hahhahaha.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Of course it got chilly last night and the high today is only 73 F. It is sunny and cool and dry and PERFECT.


That sounds like late October or early November.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Sfgwife said:


> Jerk. Thatisallnow. ;(.
> 
> I think even the chickens beans a schweaty right now. I know mine are.... and i dont even HAVE beans... Hahhahaha.


I'm so sorry the weather is hot and humid. Yesterday it was a scorcher here. I was really surprised when it got so chilly last night!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> I'm so sorry the weather is hot and humid. Yesterday it was a scorcher here. I was really surprised when it got so chilly last night!


It wouldnt be so so bad if i could get out of it... as it is we are addin more room to the goat/turk area and puttin up REAL fence posts. So my day was sittin on a tractor doin posts. Blah! We had so e beautiful cool no humid days a few weeks ago and i jad the windows open. It was glorious!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> I'm trying to pretend that I am starting to get used to the high humidity and 90's (F). We have had 21 days in the 90's so far this summer. I cannot pretend I'm used to the flies, though!


Ha! To me, that's sweater weather lol... I live in Texas, so we get over 100 EVERY DAY! and the humidity is at at LEAST 30% a day it's TOO HOT. our hottest day was 109 but in 2011 our hottest day was 116! Glad we're out of that!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Ha! To me, that's sweater weather lol... I live in Texas, so we get over 100 EVERY DAY! and the humidity is at at LEAST 30% a day it's TOO HOT. our hottest day was 109 but in 2011 our hottest day was 116! Glad we're out of that!!


 I lived in Texas. And I have lived in Florida. And I have lived in Missouri.

I love Maine. Alot! (Except for the black flies!!!)


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL all beans are sweaty in the south lol


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

last week here was 100F with the heat index and 87% humidity i am liking this cold snap, 63F as the high today


----------

